# Best Vegas buffet



## Eric in McLean (Jan 8, 2008)

Looking for a buffet somewhere between Paris and Wynn casino, on the strip.  What has the best quality and variety of good?  What do you think is the best bargain?  Is Wynn's buffet worth the money?

My fiancee's friend is meeting us in Vegas for MLK Jr. weekend and she suggests going to a buffet.  I have a reservation for Alex that I might have to cancel


----------



## ajlm33 (Jan 8, 2008)

My vote is for the buffet restaurant in the Mirage Hotel called "Cravings". The food quality and selection is outstanding. Runs about $20 for lunch and $25 for dinner plus tip.


----------



## lynnray (Jan 8, 2008)

*Bellagio*

We love the lunch buffet at Bellagio - which I think is right across the street from the Paris.  Well worth the price.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 8, 2008)

*I'm Getting Hungry.  (Then Again, I'm Always Hungry.)*

The people who compile the Las Vegas Top Ten Values list like the Planet Hollywood buffet. 

The Cheapo Vegas people like that 1 plus Bellagio, Golden Nugget, Main Street Station Downtown, & Mandalay Bay. 

I like'm all.  Yum. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## fnewman (Jan 8, 2008)

The Paris Buffet is hard to beat, IMHO.  For us, the Bellagio is too fancy and overpriced.  The Flamingo buffet may not quite up to the Paris, but is a good value.


----------



## ava (Jan 8, 2008)

I think for lunch the Mandalay Bay is the best buffet in Vegas.


----------



## Bob B (Jan 8, 2008)

I agree with the Mirage.  Very reasonably priced compared to many of the "super-buffets" and the food was excellent.


----------



## jjlovecub (Jan 8, 2008)

I agree that the Mirage is a great deal for the $$. We were in Vegas in Dec and on 3 different nights the wait at the Wynn was 3 hours so we never ate there.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jan 8, 2008)

We're a little partial to the LV Hilton's as we get an owners discount and line pass with our HGVC card.

However, I've had nicer buffet's at Treasure Island, Wynn and Rio.


----------



## ksr (Jan 8, 2008)

We also loved the Paris buffet.. the food was excellent.  

UWSurfer:  Do you actually have a HGVC card or do you use your HHH card?


----------



## julienjay (Jan 8, 2008)

I think the best buffet is the Bellagio. If there is a line, just bypass it and say you want to sit at the bar. I have avoided 2-3 hour waits doing this! I also went to the Wynn buffet about 6 mos ago and thought it was pretty good. But Bellagio is better IMO.


----------



## tompalm (Jan 9, 2008)

Paris Buffet is hard to beat if you want to eat a lot of heavy meat (beef, lamb, etc..), the Bellagio is excellent for seafood and Wynn has a better atmosphere.  They are about the same price and worth every penny.  The lunch prices are about $18, or $10 cheaper than dinner and a better value.  There are a lot of buffets that are a good value like Mirage, Mandalay Bay, or Monte Carlo, but you don't get as much quality seafood, or beef as Paris, Bellagio, or Wynn.  One of my favorites is the New Orleans that has great Barbeque and Mongolian for lunch and it only cost $8.00


----------



## UWSurfer (Jan 9, 2008)

ksr said:


> UWSurfer:  Do you actually have a HGVC card or do you use your HHH card?



We actually have an HGVC card...and using it as a line pass for the LV Hilton buffet is about the only reason I can see for carrying it.


----------



## naudette (Jan 9, 2008)

We exchanged into the HGVC in two weeks through RCI.  Can we also get the owners discount at the buffet?  I wouldn't think so, but it doesn't hurt to ask.

Also, on my RCI confirmation form it lists the unit # as "EP".  Does anyone know what that means?

thanks.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 9, 2008)

njwhite said:


> We exchanged into the HGVC in two weeks through RCI.  Can we also get the owners discount at the buffet?  I wouldn't think so, but it doesn't hurt to ask.
> 
> Also, on my RCI confirmation form it lists the unit # as "EP".  Does anyone know what that means?
> 
> thanks.



You can get coupons from the "Welcome Desk", which is another name for sign up for a TS tour desk!   

But they will give you the coupons even without taking the tour.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 9, 2008)

The following websites provide info about Las Vegas Area Buffets

Buffets in Las Vegas

Las Vegas Advisor Buffet Ratings

and Rankings for Las Vegas Area Buffets


Richard


----------



## Karen G (Jan 10, 2008)

ricoba said:


> You can get coupons from the "Welcome Desk", which is another name for sign up for a TS tour desk!
> 
> But they will give you the coupons even without taking the tour.


I think it's a booklet of coupons and there were several that we used.
The coupons were very good as I remember. I think it was two-for-one on the buffet and it's a really good buffet. They have complementary beer and wine at dinner.


----------



## skimble (Jan 10, 2008)

I was in Vegas a little over a year ago, and I was appalled at the prices of the buffets.  I remember when all the casinos used the inexpensive buffet price (under $10) to get people in the door. That was about 10 years ago.  Now, prices are in the range of $20/person and up. Yikes.


----------



## wauhob3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I thought the one at Ballagio was superior to the Planet Hollywood one.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 11, 2008)

Everyone has a different "favorite." I was in a group who was treated rudely at Bellagio about five years ago, and I've never gone back.

We tend not to go to the largest buffets (read expensive) these days.  skimble is right that they've gotten too expensive.  For a good, mid-priced buffet off the strip we like Green Valley Ranch (and I would guess Red Rock Casino is its clone).  

For very acceptable buffets in the lower categories, I'd choose South Point, Silverton, and Main Street Station.  All of those are reasonably priced and have a good variety of food, although none has crab except on higher priced seafood nights.  Recently we ate at the buffet at Orleans, and again, it was midpriced and pretty good.  They have several things not seen elsewhere, such as crawfish, gumbo, etc.  

If you like sushi, Rio has it on their regular buffet, although we are much more likely to go to the Buffet @ Asia in Henderson.  The food is very fresh, there are tons of choices, including at least 15 kinds of sushi and Mongolian BBQ.  At night they also have crab legs.


----------



## M&JJ (Jan 12, 2008)

We recently enjoyed the buffet at Planet Hollywood.  The variety and quality was amazing - the crab legs were huge.  As this is not between Paris and Wynn, this recommendation may not be of all that much use to you but after eating at the buffet, a few extra steps might not be that bad of an idea.


----------



## timetraveler (Jan 13, 2008)

We love the Paris for breakfast/brunch, and Planet Hollywood's Spice Market Buffet for evening.


----------



## Eric in McLean (Jan 15, 2008)

Fiancee's friend hasn't confirmed that she is coming to Vegas.  I've kept my reservation at Alex.  Keeping my fingers crossed.

With all these recommendations, I think we will try a few for lunch.  We've been to Paris' buffet, and I've been to Bellagio's.  Maybe we'll try Spice Market and Wynn on this trip.


----------



## Eric in McLean (Jan 22, 2008)

Update:

We did go to Wynn buffet for dinner on a Saturday night.  We got there at 5:30, got seated about 6:30.  Price is almost $40.  There are crab legs but cold and sheared in half.  You can pick the meat out without soiling your hands but I didn't try it as I'm not a fan of cold crab meat.  No oysters on the half shell!  There are also shrimp cocktail but I didn't try them, didn't even notice if they were pre-peeled.

Lots of different ceviches to try.  Big thick slabs of prime rib as opposed to thin slices (but I didn't try it).  I did try the rack of lamb and it was delicious - cooked perfectly and seasoned nicely.  Many items were overcooked, possibly as a result of simply sitting under heat lamps.  I'm not a big buffet fan at all and I didn't really eat much.  Can't tell you if it's worth the money since everything in Vegas is so inflated in prices.  At a good restaurant in DC, I can get an appetizer for $10 and an entree usually under $30.  In comparison, we saw entrees priced around $50 at Snob Hill (it's actually Nob Hill - a Michael Mina joint).  Even Chinese food costs twice as much (or more) in Vegas.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 22, 2008)

Update: I went to Green Valley Ranch's buffet last week (on somebody else's dime, or rather, on a friend's Comp).  Dinner is $18.99, and that doesn't include crab.  The night we were there they had snow crab, and it was $3. extra for a half pound, and $5. extra for a pound of legs.  They give you an extra ticket if you want the crab, but I didn't see anybody getting any.  Crab was one of the main reasons for it being expensive to begin with IMHO, so its not worth going anymore.  There's no sushi, and only an average mix of food.

JMHO.  Its a buffet, and everybody's opinion is different.

Fern


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 22, 2008)

Everything in Vegas isn't inflated, but many/most of the tourist places are.  If you had a car, you could go to Silverado Steakhouse at South Point.  Appetizers are $12., and are top of the line.  The steaks, fork tender, range in price from $19--$34. and include salad and a baked potato.  Most steakhouses are higher, and don't include the salad and potato.  Other sides are $6.  And they don't even blink if you tell them there is a vegetarian in your group (and no good restaurant should!).  A friend went recently, and besides a salad and grilled vegetables the chef offered to whip up a special pasta for her.  She declined.  The chef then wanted to know if she was sure, because he'd love to do it!  THAT is the kind of high class restaurant I go to.  Of course, you need a car or a taxi to get there.

Fern



Eric in McLean said:


> Update:
> Can't tell you if it's worth the money since everything in Vegas is so inflated in prices.  At a good restaurant in DC, I can get an appetizer for $10 and an entree usually under $30.  In comparison, we saw entrees priced around $50 at Snob Hill (it's actually Nob Hill - a Michael Mina joint).  Even Chinese food costs twice as much (or more) in Vegas.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 22, 2008)

---deleted, ddd (dreaded double post)---


----------



## Eric in McLean (Jan 22, 2008)

Fern Modena said:


> Everything in Vegas isn't inflated



I meant the strip, but really only the middle to southern portion of the strip.  I'm sure things aren't quite as expensive north of Wynn.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 22, 2008)

Eric,
Contrary to popular opinion, there's a lot more to Vegas than The Strip.  I don't live on The Strip, and I don't eat there, either.  Even when we have company, we try to show them what locals do and eat.  

You are comparing prices (Chinese food, for example) to " home," which I think is a suburban area, isn't it?  And not touristy.  Not a good example.  Next time, get a car and leave the area, and you'll see a whole new world...

Fern


----------



## kibear (Feb 1, 2008)

*What is a kid-friendly buffet?*

Our group wants to meet and have a meal together while in Vegas for a sports event.  There are about 10-12 kids (ages 8 - 12).  I've heard the term kid-friendly when referring to buffets but what does that mean?  Is it simply the menu selection?  Not too "sophisticated"?  Are balloon aminals involved?  

 Seriously, I'd love a suggestion or two regarding a good and inexpensive buffet without much of a wait on a Saturday for dinner; accomodating a group that includes a bunch of (well-behaved ) kids.  This certainly does not need to be on the strip. 

Thanks!


----------



## Karen G (Feb 1, 2008)

kibear said:


> I'd love a suggestion or two regarding a good and inexpensive buffet without much of a wait on a Saturday for dinner; accomodating a group that includes a bunch of (well-behaved ) kids.


I think you mentioned in another post that you are staying at the Grandview. Right next door is the South Point hotel/casino and I'd suggest you go there. There are many good restaurants in the hotel (Mexican place on the second floor is good as well as the steakhouse) as well as a buffet. There's also a bowling alley and movie theater there.

You might also try the Silverton Hotel/Casino that is attached to the Bass Pro Shop. Your group would probably enjoy checking that out. It's not far from the Grandview and is off Blue Diamond Rd.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 1, 2008)

My favorite sofar is the one at the luxor...

We at at the wynn one last time we were in vegas off a recommendation...IMO it was terrible.


----------



## kibear (Feb 1, 2008)

Sounds good!  Thanks!

Someone else in our group was suggesting the Flamingo as a good place for kids but I couldn't understand why.  It seems a bit pricey for the reviews it gets, too.  We're all staying at different hotels although I know that some are at South Point.  I'm going to encourage meeting at South Point or Silverton for dinner.  (Throwing around my weight as Booster Club President.) That way we can more easily do an activity - bowling or visiting the aquariums at Silverton and Bass Pro Shops.


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 1, 2008)

You may get a coupon book for South Point at Grandview.  If you do, it would have a 2 for 1 to the South Point Buffet.  Remember that pretty much all buffets tack on 18% gratuity if you want to sit as a group of eight or more.  IMHO that is really a rip, since most people tip about $2. per person at a buffet (and some short arms don't tip at all).  At South Point 18% is just a tad over $2., though, so I wouldn't worry about it.

Plan to go to Silverton sometime, too.  The kids will love Bass Pro.  There are areas where they can do different activities, such as a rock climbing wall (there is a charge for this, but it isn't "strip price.").

If you have to go on a Saturday night, if you can get in before 6 PM the wait will be less.  And remember the kids can't hang around or lollygag around the machines (the restrooms are to the left face the entrance of the buffet).

Fern


----------



## CalifasGirl (Feb 2, 2008)

*Chinese food in Chinatown*



Eric in McLean said:


> I'm not a big buffet fan at all and I didn't really eat much. Can't tell you if it's worth the money since everything in Vegas is so inflated in prices. At a good restaurant in DC, I can get an appetizer for $10 and an entree usually under $30. In comparison, we saw entrees priced around $50 at Snob Hill (it's actually Nob Hill - a Michael Mina joint). Even Chinese food costs twice as much (or more) in Vegas.


Did you check out the Chinese food in Vegas' Chinatown? It's much more affordable than what's on the Strip. I always go and check out the food in Chinatown because they have Chinese, Korean, Malaysian, Thai, etc. without the inflated prices. Just head west on Spring Mountain Road, and you can't miss it. Just be aware that they may not speak English very well.


----------



## zazz (Feb 2, 2008)

timetraveler said:


> We love the Paris for breakfast/brunch, and Planet Hollywood's Spice Market Buffet for evening.



Ditto that.  

Pampas Brazilian Steakhouse in the Miracle Mile Shops (Planet Hollywood) is also a good all-you-can-eat although not your traditional buffet.  You can get a discount coupon ($12 for lunch, $24 for dinner) at the half price show ticket booth at the Fashion Show Mall or Hawaiian market.  If that isn't your thing, they do have half price coupons for a number of other restaurants available there.  It costs $3 a person for the coupons, but they do save you a good bit.


----------



## JeffW (Feb 3, 2008)

Fern Modena said:


> ... Remember that pretty much all buffets tack on 18% gratuity if you want to sit as a group of eight or more.  IMHO that is really a rip, since most people tip about $2. per person at a buffet (and some short arms don't tip at all).  At South Point 18% is just a tad over $2., though, so I wouldn't worry about it...Fern



We got his with that last year at the Wynn with a party of 7.   Our tip was about $40, a total rip off.  If we had gotten slathered with attention, I might have felt different.  Our service (at least that night) was definitely worse than average: a long time to get plates cleared, drinks refilled, etc.  I was close to going up to the front desk, and asking for a refund.

Question - on mandatory tips (18% was added onto our charge before we walked to our table), how is it distributed?  Our waiter that night saw we were a party of 6 or more, so knew we had paid our $6/person tip.  I'd have thought he'd have given us good service, since he could have slaved over a table of 4 people, and maybe got $10.  That made me wonder if that $10 (cash) tip would be all his, but does the buffet share any mandatory tips among all their waiters?  Maybe he wouldn't get that much from us, and it was reflected in the tip.

At least at a regular restaurant, even when they add a mandatory tip, since you haven't paid yet, there's an easier opportunity to get to adjusted if the service was poor?  Doesn't seem like there's an easy way to do this at a buffet.

Jeff


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 4, 2008)

Karen G said:


> I think you mentioned in another post that you are staying at the Grandview. Right next door is the South Point hotel/casino and I'd suggest you go there. There are many good restaurants in the hotel (Mexican place on the second floor is good as well as the steakhouse) as well as a buffet. There's also a bowling alley and movie theater there.
> 
> You might also try the Silverton Hotel/Casino that is attached to the Bass Pro Shop. Your group would probably enjoy checking that out. It's not far from the Grandview and is off Blue Diamond Rd.



We frequently stay at the Silverton and in fact will be there for a couple of nights this month. The Silverton has one of the highest rated buffets in Las Vegas and is quite reasonable. Below is a link to the ratings of the Las Vegas Buffets:

http://www.ratelasvegas.com/buffets/buffetrank.html

The Silverton's 24 hour restaurant is also quite good with a very extensive menu and quite reasonable. Try to get Anthony as your server. He is one of the best I have seen, not to mention that I won a $100 on his recommendation.

Rating of buffets are somewhat subjective. For example, many folks rate the Paris Buffet very highly whereas we consider it to be mediocre at best. We will be staying at the Paris for 4 nights right after our stay at the Silverton.


----------

